# Two half-sisters, same sire/different mothers - age five months



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I would like to know what opinions are of these two half sisters. The first photo shows a five month old female whose mother is Czech-bred and whose sire is out of an ASL bitch bred to a male from West German show lines. 

The second puppy is mine and is just one week older than the first. My puppy is out of an ASL female bred to the same sire as the first female posted. 

Torc


Sabra


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like your puppy better  to me the first one also looks a bit heavy....


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I think you are just looking for compliments . Obviously your pup is better looking. Really, she is just gorgeous.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

What strikes me as intersting is that the daughter from the Czech-bred mother has more angulation than my puppy whose mother is all American Show lines. The first puppy is not overweight at all, however, her body proportions are different. The first puppy is shorter on leg at this point and has not had the growth spurt that my puppy has.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I prefer the first puppy if I was looking for a show dog.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll take either one, if you want to give them to me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I prefer the first puppy as well


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Not all Czech dogs are working bred--could be Czech conformation breeding. Nice pigment on that girl.

The 2nd puppy is a nice package right now, showing very nice balance between front and rear angles and showing a nice topline.

I'd want to see the picture larger before doing any sort of real critique.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The first puppy's dam is a very dark black sable and has a plush coat that is quite thick. I was very shocked to see the angulation in the first puppy on Sunday when we took these photos because I specifically took the pick bitch from the ASL mother for me to show in conformation. 

The sire of both girls is an offspring of a WGSL imported male bred to an ASL female. My puppy (the second) is 3/4 ASL and the first puppy posted is just 1/4. The angulation in the first puppy was not expected - very nice, but not expected.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Just because a dam is American, though, doesn't equate to having a lot of angles. What did she look like?

The WGSL carry a lot of angulation themselves, these days. Breed that to the right American bitch, and you get angles like the first puppy.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Xeph said:


> Just because a dam is American, though, doesn't equate to having a lot of angles. What did she look like?
> 
> The WGSL carry a lot of angulation themselves, these days. Breed that to the right American bitch, and you get angles like the first puppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Germ (Jun 2, 2011)

Both good looking dogs if i had to pick itd be the first one. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

